
Ask HN: Which VPN for the privacy conscious? - svefnleysi
Do you guys have any special recommendations or anecdotes regarding VPN services beyond the various lists you can find that may or may not be accurate, sponsored or up to date?<p>For reference, some of the lists I&#x27;ve been looking at:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pcworld.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;3198369&#x2F;privacy&#x2F;best-vpn-services-apps-reviews-buying-advice.html<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thatoneprivacysite.net&#x2F;simple-vpn-comparison-chart&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.techradar.com&#x2F;vpn&#x2F;best-vpn
======
gscott
Get multiple vpn's and switch between them. Log into your email always over
the same vpn but don't login to other email accounts with that vpn. Have
multiple Google accounts one for each vpn. Set up your own vpn using Linode
hosting [https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/09/how-i-made-my-own-vpn-
serv...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/09/how-i-made-my-own-vpn-server-
in-15-minutes/). Create multiple persona's, search and browse differently for
each one.

